

Do You Know the Biggest Reason for Why Enterprise Software Sucks? - erkkie
http://bearmetal.eu/theden/do-you-know-the-biggest-reason-why-enterprise-software-sucks/

======
al2o3cr
"That's Tron. He fights for the Users." :)

